# Bobby the Diet Cokeapoo!



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Couple of little pics of Bobby from the weekend. We can't stop looking at his cute little face, he has a great personality and is finally allowed to unleash himself on the world this weekend now that his second jab is done!

Diet Cokeapoo...










Bobby the Boaty Boy...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WHAT A CUTIE!! so adorable! he looks like he is in control of the boat! haha so cute captain Bobby!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Super, super cute!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow - he is so cute. He is such beautiful colour too.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is adorable! He poses so nicely for you and I love the little life jacket!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG . . that is sooo cute! I had a belly laugh at the life vest! He is adorable!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Too cute! Lovely, lovely pics! x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful Bobby, you will get stopped all the time walking this little chap!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Fabulous!!! Love captain bobby!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, handsome boy!

Ian


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a handsome boy, love his markings. You're right he does have a lovely face. 

Enjoy your walks, I bet you get stopped hundreds of times.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is beautiful! Love his color. Such a cute face.


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for all of your kind words. Look forward to meeting some of you at a Berkshire meet soon!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw he just gets scrummier by the day 
X


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I squealed when I saw his cute cute life jacket!! He is adorable.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

OMG look at that lifejacket. Probably in the top 3 of the cutest things I have ever seen. Ahhhh I want him!!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bobby is super cute :love-eyes:


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww lovely photos x


----------

